# [PCGHX HWBot] Wettbewerb 2.0



## der8auer (29. Januar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Du bist Performancefanatiker, optimierst gerne dein System und übertaktest deine Komponenten? Dann bist du hier genau richtig! Beim PCGHX HWBot Wettbewerb suchen wir die besten Overclocker und Tweaker hier im Forum. Euer Können könnt ihr bei den verschiedensten Benchmarks unter Beweis stellen. Den besten winken Preise im Wert mehreren hundert Euro. *

*Bedanken möchte ich mich **an dieser Stelle**für die bereitgestellten Preise und die freundliche Unterstützung**  bei den Sponsoren dieses Wettbewerbs :*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



​*Inhaltsverzeichnis:**Übersicht:*
 Was ist HWBot.org?
Wie kann ich teilnehmen?
Wie kann ich dem PCGHX-HWBot Team beitreten?
Wie läuft dieser Wettbewerb genau  ab?
Wie erhalte ich Tickets?
Wie erhalte ich zusätzliche Tickets?
Wie lange geht der Wettbewerb?


*Benchmarking:*

Wie müssen die Screenshots aussehen?
Wie übermittle ich Ergebnisse?


 *Preise*

 *Ergebnisse:*
 Ticket-Ranking


​*Wichtig: In diesem Thread bitte nur Ergebnisse posten. Diskutieren könnt ihr hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...hwbot-wettbewerb-2-0-diskussionsthread-4.html
*​ 
 *Was ist HWBot.org?*Hwbot.org ist eine große Datenbank für Benchmarkergebnisse. Man hat die Möglichkeit, seine eigene Hardware mit einer Vielzahl von anderen Hardwarekonfigurationen zu vergleichen. Es stehen tausende Ergebnisse von den beliebtesten Benchmarks zur Verfügung. Die Ergebnisse werden in einem globalen und einem Hardware Ranking gelistet.
 Mehr Informationen findet ihr hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html ​
 *Wie kann ich teilnehmen?* Um am Wettbewerb teilnehmen zu können musst du im PCGHX Forum registriert sein und im HWBot Ranking fürs PCGHX HWBot Team teilnehmen.
Du musst *spätestens am 27. Juni 2010 Mitglied im Forum + Team* sein um kurzfristige Teamwechsel zu vermeiden!​
 *Wie kann ich dem PCGHX-HWBot Team beitreten?*Hierzu solltest Du einen Blick in unseren Einsteigerguide werfen:
 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html#a3


*Wie läuft dieser Wettbewerb genau ab?*Dieser Wettbewerb soll allen Teilnehmern die Chance auf einen Gewinn bieten und basiert deshalb auf dem Prinzip der Verlosung.

Jeder User hat die Möglichkeit Tickets (Lose) zu sammeln wodurch nach Einsendeschluss die Gewinner ermittelt werden. Wer mehr Tickets besitzt, hat demnach auch eine größere Chance etwas zu gewinnen.

Die Auswertung läuft mit der Hilfe von HWBot.org. D.h. alle erzielten Ergebnisse müssen dort hochgeladen werden. Um sicherzustellen, dass das Ergebnis für den Wettbewerb gemacht wurde muss auf jedem Screenshot ein Fenster (Editor oder Paint) mit Nickname + Datum zu sehen sein.


*Wie erhalte ich Tickets?*

Um Tickets zu erhalten musst du jeden der folgenden Benchmarks mindestens ein mal durchlaufen lassen und dabei auf mindestens 10 Punkte kommen. D.h. ihr könnt so viele Ergebnisse übermitteln bis ihr bei 10 Punkte angekommen seid. Anschließend habt ihr die Möglichkeit weitere Tickets zu sammeln. Mehr dazu findet ihr weiter unten.

3DMark 2001
3DMark 2003
3DMark 2005
3DMark 2006
Aquamark 
CPU-Z (Validation)
SuperPi 1M
SuperPi 32M
PiFast
wPrime32m
wPrime1024m
PCMark05

Hast du dies erreicht, erhältst du *5* Tickets


*Wie erhalte ich zusätzliche Tickets?*

Nach erreichen der Grundbedingung (siehe im vorherigen Punkt) habt ihr die Möglichkeit zusätzliche Tickets zu erhalten.

1. Möglichkeit: 
Übermittelst du weitere Ergebnisse und kommst dabei auf weitere 10 Punkte, erhältst du weitere *4* Tickets.

2. Möglichkeit:
Durch erreichen von Pokalen bei HWBot kannst du zusätzliche Tickets erhalten:
Gold-Pokal: *3* Tickets
Silber-Pokal: *2* Tickets
Bronze-Pokal: *1* Ticket

​*Wie lange geht der  Wettbewerb?*

Einsendeschluss  der Ergebnisse ist der *11. Juli 2010 um 23:59 Uhr. *​
*Benchmarking

** Informationen zu den einzelnen Benchmarks und Hilfe erhaltet ihr in verschiedenen Threads hier im Forum:*

3DMark 2001
3DMark 2003
3DMark 2005
3DMark 2006
Aquamark
CPU-Z (Validation)
SuperPi 1M
SuperPi 32M
PiFast
wPrime32m
wPrime1024m
PCMark05
 
​*Wie müssen die Screenshots aussehen?**Ein Beispielposting mit Screenshots von allen Benchmarks findet ihr hier:*
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...pcghx-hwbot-wettbewerb-2-0-a.html#post1864588
​*Wie übermittle ich Ergebnisse?**Wichtig: Es gelten nur Ergebnisse die ab dem 30.05.2010 und für diesen Wettbewerb gebencht wurden. Deshalb ist ein Fenster mit MsPaint oder Texteditor (Nickname + Datum Pflicht)*

Bei CPU-Z wird kein Screenshot erstellt sondern eine Online Validation. (Link zur Anleitung) Hier muss der Nickname dem vom Forum entsprechen. 

 Die Ergebnisse müssen bei HWBot.org hochgeladen werden und anschließend hier im Thread verlinkt werden.



 Hochladen der Ergebnisse bei HWBot: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16388-einsteiger-guide-hwbot.html#a2
Erstellen eines Postings hier im Thread. Dies ist euere persönliche Ergebnisliste. Alle erreichten Ergebnisse müssen immer dort eingetragen werden. Also auch bei neu erreichten Ergebnissen _keinen neuen Beitrag erstellen sondern den alten editieren!
_Hier ein Beispiel wie das aussehen muss: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...pcghx-hwbot-wettbewerb-2-0-a.html#post1864588

Kopiert diese Vorlage in euer Posting und tragt eure Ergebnisse entsprechend ein!



> *Ergebnisliste von USER
> 
> 3DMark01*:
> 
> ...





Ich werde mir alle Ergebnisse anschauen und  dann Tickets vergeben wenn alles korrekt ist.
Hier gehts zum Ticket-Ranking

_*Bei Verstößen gegen die HWBot Regeln werden Ergebnisse nicht übernommen. 
Bei Betrugsversuchen behalte ich mir vor die entsprechenden User aus dem Wettbewerb auszuschließen.*_
​*Preise:**1x Corsair Obsidian 800D 
* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*1x Bundle bestehend aus:* *
Prolimatech  Megahalems Rev.B / MK-13 - PURE

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
* 
+ 

Prolimatech  Retention Modul für Sockel AM2/AM2+/AM3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Weitere Preise + Bilder folgen.​*Ergebnisse:*Ticket Ranking




Platz| Nickname|Tickets|Link zum Beitrag


1|Anselm    | *142* Tickets | 
link
2|
Lippokratis    | *137*  Tickets | link
3|  
True Monkey |  *93*  Tickets| link
 4|Alriin    | *78* Tickets | 
link

5|Icke&Er    |  *30* Tickets | 
link

6|Nachtelf|*27* Tickets |  Link
7| 
Eiswolf93|* 26*  Tickets |link
 8|Chicago|*14* Tickets | Link
9|Joker|*13* Tickets |  Link
 

*Die Gewinner stehen fest 
*
*1. Platz:*
*Lippokratis* darf sich über ein neues  Gehäuse freuen!

*1x Corsair Obsidian 800D 
* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*2. Platz:*
*Anshelm* möchte ich zu diesem  Cooling-Kit gratulieren!

*1x Bundle bestehend aus:* *
Prolimatech  Megahalems Rev.B / MK-13 - PURE

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  +  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Abschließend möchte ich nochmals CORSAIR (und rabensang für die Bereitstellung des Gehäuses)  und CASEKING für die Bereitstellung dieser schönen  Preise danken!  
Ein weiterer Dank geht an PCGH und speziell PCGH_Stephan  der immer ein offenes Ohr für unser HWBot Team hat und uns super  unterstützt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Natürlich möchte ich mich auch bei allen Teilnehmern bedanken - auch  wenn ich mir etwas mehr Aktivität erhofft hatte. Aber das kann ja beim  nächsten Contest wieder besser werden * 
​


----------



## der8auer (30. Mai 2010)

*Ergebnisliste von der8auer

3DMark01:
der8auer's 69610 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with GeForce  8800 GT 256 Mb @ 756/900MHz
der8auer's 77474 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with GeForce  9800 GTX @ 799/1203MHz

3DMark03:
der8auer's 44885 marks 3Dmark 2003 run with GeForce  8800 GT 256 Mb @ 756/900MHz
der8auer's 51624 marks 3Dmark 2003 run with GeForce  9800 GTX @ 799/1203MHz

3DMark05:
der8auer's 25136 marks 3Dmark 2005 run with GeForce  9800 GTX @ 799/1203MHz

3DMark06:
der8auer's 16557 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with GeForce  9800 GTX @ 799/1203MHz

Aquamark:
der8auer's 229504 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 9800  GTX @ 675/1102MHz

CPU-Z (Validation):
der8auer's 6443.34 mhz CPU-Z run with Core 2 E8600  (3.33Ghz) @ 6443.3MHz

SuperPi1M:
der8auer's 11sec 547ms SuperPi run with Core 2 E8600  (3.33Ghz) @ 4004MHz

SuperPi32M:
der8auer's 12min 28sec 422ms SuperPi 32m run with Core 2  E8600 (3.33Ghz) @ 4004MHz

PiFast:
der8auer's 23.63 sec PiFast run with Core 2 E8600  (3.33Ghz) @ 4004MHz

wPrime32M:
der8auer's 21sec 406ms wPrime 32m run with Core 2 E8600  (3.33Ghz) @ 4004MHz

wPrime1024M:
der8auer's 11min 23sec 421ms wPrime 1024m run with Core  2 E8600 (3.33Ghz) @ 4004MHz

PCMark05:*


Erzielte Gesamtpunkte: 20

Erreichte Pokale: 0 Gold, 0 Silber, 0 Bronze

Tickets Aktuell: 0


----------



## Schnitzel (30. Mai 2010)

*- xx -*


----------



## Gamer_95 (30. Mai 2010)

*- xx -*


----------



## True Monkey (30. Mai 2010)

*Ergebnisliste von True Monkey *

3DMark01:
True Monkey's 81153 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with Radeon HD 4870 @ 806/1049MHz 0,7 P
True Monkey's 54682 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with GeForce 8600 GT 256MB GDDR3 @ 720/849MHz 5,0 P
True Monkey's 28076 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with Radeon X700 512Mb DDR2 @ 455/424MHz 2.0 P Gold
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi..._geforce_8800_gts_320_mb_78153_marks?new=true 0,2 P

3DMark03:
True Monkey's 64782 marks 3Dmark 2003 run with Radeon HD 4870 @ 825/1096MHz 9,3 P
True Monkey's 23451 marks 3Dmark 2003 run with GeForce 8600 GT 256MB GDDR3 @ 729/849MHz 6,3 P
True Monkey's 7896 marks 3Dmark 2003 run with Radeon X700 512Mb DDR2 @ 454/389MHz 2.0 P Gold
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi..._geforce_8800_gts_320_mb_64420_marks?new=true 1,3 P

3DMark05:
True Monkey's 33055 marks 3Dmark 2005 run with Radeon HD 4870 @ 816/1019MHz 13,4 P
True Monkey's 15431 marks 3Dmark 2005 run with GeForce 8600 GT 256MB GDDR3 @ 720/864MHz 7,9 P
True Monkey's 36792 marks 3Dmark 2005 run with 2x GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @ 691/990MHz 4,4 P
True Monkey's 3936 marks 3Dmark 2005 run with Radeon X700 512Mb DDR2 @ 455/424MHz 2.0 P Gold
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi..._2005_2x_geforce_gtx_285_42171_marks?new=true 3,1 Global Points und 4,1 P
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi..._geforce_8800_gts_512_mb_39586_marks?new=true 5,4 P
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...ark_2005_geforce_gtx_285_36524_marks?new=true 9,1 P
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi..._geforce_8800_gts_320_mb_36330_marks?new=true 5,1 P

3DMark06:
True Monkey's 20020 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with Radeon HD 4870 @ 802/1080MHz 14,9 P
True Monkey's 8108 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with GeForce 8600 GT 256MB GDDR3 @ 729/864MHz 12,0 P
True Monkey's 26187 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with 2x GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @ 691/990MHz 11,1 P
True Monkey's 1043 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with Radeon X700 512Mb DDR2 @ 455/424MHz 2.0 P Gold
HWBOT [hwbot] result detail - entry missing_ 9,4 Global points und 9.9 P Bronze
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi..._geforce_8800_gts_512_mb_28988_marks?new=true 9,2 P
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...ark_2006_geforce_gtx_285_25339_marks?new=true 11,3 P
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi..._geforce_8800_gts_320_mb_23881_marks?new=true 5,5 P

Aquamark:
True Monkey's 298344 marks Aquamark run with Radeon HD 4870 @ 830/1110MHz 0,4 P
True Monkey's 200995 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 8600 GT 256MB GDDR3 @ 720/879MHz 5,5 P
True Monkey's 66742 marks Aquamark run with Radeon X700 512Mb DDR2 @ 455/424MHz 2.0 P Gold
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...mark_2x_geforce_gtx_285_360670_marks?new=true 1,6 Global Points und 2,3 P
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...geforce_8800_gts_512_mb_334253_marks?new=true 2,8 P
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi..._geforce_8800_gt_512_mb_323536_marks?new=true 2,1 P
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...geforce_8800_gts_320_mb_329953_marks?new=true 3,1 P
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1026505_true_monkey_aquamark_radeon_hd_5450_gddr3_93060_marks 0,3 P


CPU-Z (Validation):
True Monkey's 4080.3 mhz CPU-Z run with Core 2 Q9400 (2.66Ghz) @ 4080.3MHz 0,1 P

SuperPi1M:
True Monkey's 12sec 313ms SuperPi run with Core 2 Q9400 (2.66Ghz) @ 4080MHz 1,5 P

SuperPi32M:
True Monkey's 11min 42sec 313ms SuperPi 32m run with Core 2 Q9400 (2.66Ghz) @ 4080MHz 1,9 P

PiFast:
True Monkey's 25.02 sec PiFast run with Core 2 Q9400 (2.66Ghz) @ 4080MHz 0,1 P

wPrime32M:
True Monkey's 9sec 531ms wPrime 32m run with Core 2 Q9400 (2.66Ghz) @ 4080MHz 1,3 P

wPrime1024M:
True Monkey's 5min 4sec 141ms wPrime 1024m run with Core 2 Q9400 (2.66Ghz) @ 4080MHz 1,3 P

PCMark05:
True Monkey's 17087 marks PCMark 2005 run with Core 2 Q9400 (2.66Ghz) @ 4080MHz 0,8 P


Erzielte Gesamtpunkte: 190,6

Erreichte Pokale: 5 Gold, 0 Silber, 1 Bronze
*
Tickets final: 93*


----------



## speddy411 (30. Mai 2010)

*- xx -*


----------



## X Broster (30. Mai 2010)

*- xx -*


----------



## Lower (30. Mai 2010)

*- xx -*


----------



## Matti OC (30. Mai 2010)

*- xx -*


----------



## Lippokratis (30. Mai 2010)

*Ergebnisliste von Lippokratis

3DMark01:
*http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1024289_lippokratis_3dmark_2001_geforce_7900_gs_47009_marks
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...dmark_2001_geforce_7900_gs_512_mb_47402_marks
* 
3DMark03:
*http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1024291_lippokratis_3dmark_2003_geforce_7900_gs_23527_marks
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...dmark_2003_geforce_7900_gs_512_mb_21869_marks
* 
3DMark05:
*Lippokratis's 23866 marks 3Dmark 2005 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @ 648/1053MHz
Lippokratis's 25948 marks 3Dmark 2005 run with GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb @ 741/1026MHz  Verbesserung vorher 0,1 Punkte
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...dmark_2005_geforce_7900_gs_512_mb_10759_marks
* 
3DMark06:
*Lippokratis's 15175 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 320 Mb @ 648/1107MHz  Verbesserung vorher 16,4Punkte
Lippokratis's 15243 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @ 648/1080MHz
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...3dmark_2006_geforce_7900_gs_512_mb_5811_marks
* 
Aquamark:
*http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1024293_lippokratis_aquamark_geforce_7900_gs_140608_marks
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi..._aquamark_geforce_7900_gs_512_mb_141625_marks
* 
CPU-Z (Validation):
*Lippokratis's 4491.58 mhz CPU-Z run with Core 2 E6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4491.6MHz
Lippokratis's 4819.33 mhz CPU-Z run with Core 2 E8400 (3.0Ghz) @ 4819.3MHz  Verbesserung vorher 0,1 Punkte
Lippokratis's 4632.86 mhz CPU-Z run with Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4632.9MHz Verbesserung vorher 5,8Punkte
Lippokratis's 2708.32 mhz CPU-Z run with Athlon XP 1700+ Thoroughbred @ 2708.3MHz Verbesserung vorher 0,2Punkte
Lippokratis's 1321.54 mhz CPU-Z run with Pentium 3 1.0Ghz Coppermine @ 1321.5MHz
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...cpu_z_athlon_xp_2600_thoroughbred_2624.66_mhz
Lippokratis's 2741.54 mhz CPU-Z run with Athlon XP 2400+ Thorton @ 2741.5MHz Verbesserung vorher 0,6Punkte
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1020471_lippokratis_cpu_z_athlon_xp_2000_thorton_2610.15_mhz Verbesserung vorher 0,2Punkte
* 
SuperPi1M:
*Lippokratis's 1min 55sec 225ms SuperPi run with Pentium 3 800Mhz @ 990MHz Verbesserung vorher 1,9Punkte
Lippokratis's 1min 51sec 40ms SuperPi run with Pentium 3 866Mhz @ 1042MHz
Lippokratis's 11sec 484ms SuperPi run with Core 2 E6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4416MHz
Lippokratis's 11sec 172ms SuperPi run with Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4543MHz Verbesserung vorher 9,7Punkte
Lippokratis's 44sec 375ms SuperPi run with Athlon XP 2600+ Thoroughbred @ 2447MHz
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1020466_lippokratis_superpi_athlon_xp_2000_thorton_41sec_969ms Verbesserung vorher 0,5Punkte
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1020817_lippokratis_superpi_sempron_2500_athlon_xp_46sec_0ms Verbesserung vorher 0,1Punkte
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1022850_lippokratis_superpi_sempron_2300_athlon_xp_48sec_515ms
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1023074_lippokratis_superpi_pentium_3_1.4ghz_1min_19sec_234ms Verbesserung vorher 0,1Punkte

* 
SuperPi32M:
*Lippokratis's 11min 53sec 484ms SuperPi 32m run with Core 2 E6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4368MHz
Lippokratis's 11min 49sec 985ms SuperPi 32m run with Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4471MHz Verbesserung vorher 6,7Punkte
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi..._32m_sempron_2300_athlon_xp_42min_39sec_141ms
* 
PiFast:
*Lippokratis's 172.89 sec PiFast run with Pentium 3 800Mhz @ 976MHzVerbesserung vorher 0,1Punkte
Lippokratis's 166.37 sec PiFast run with Pentium 3 866Mhz @ 1047MHz
Lippokratis's 21.47 sec PiFast run with Core 2 E6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4423MHz
Lippokratis's 21.34 sec PiFast run with Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4471MHz  Verbesserung vorher 2,1Punkte
Lippokratis's 62.33 sec PiFast run with Athlon XP 1700+ Thoroughbred @ 2399MHz Verbesserung vorher 0,1Punkte
Lippokratis's 151.67 sec PiFast run with Pentium 3 1.0Ghz Coppermine @ 1202MHz
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1020465_lippokratis_pifast_athlon_xp_2000_thorton_60.5_sec Verbesserung vorher 0,8 Punkte
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi..._pifast_athlon_xp_2600_thoroughbred_62.86_sec
* 
wPrime32M:
*Lippokratis's 3min 8sec 962ms wPrime 32m run with Pentium 3 800Mhz @ 998MHz
Lippokratis's 2min 52sec 959ms wPrime 32m run with Pentium 3 866Mhz @ 1094MHz   Verbesserung vorher 0,1 Punkte
Lippokratis's 18sec 250ms wPrime 32m run with Core 2 E6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4438MHz Verbesserung vorher 7,4 Punkte
Lippokratis's 9sec 47ms wPrime 32m run with Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4542MHz Verbesserung vorher 16,5 Punkte
Lippokratis's 1min 4sec 843ms wPrime 32m run with Athlon XP 1700+ Thoroughbred @ 2458MHz Verbesserung vorher 1,3Punkte
Lippokratis's 2min 29sec 664ms wPrime 32m run with Pentium 3 1.0Ghz Coppermine @ 1259MHz
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...m_athlon_xp_2600_thoroughbred_1min_3sec_812ms
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...me_32m_athlon_xp_2000_thorton_1min_3sec_577ms Verbesserung vorher 0,8 Punkte
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...me_32m_athlon_xp_2400_thorton_1min_1sec_297ms Verbesserung vorher 0,8 Punkte
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...e_32m_sempron_2500_athlon_xp_1min_11sec_141ms Verbesserung vorher 0,1Punkte
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1020823_lippokratis_wprime_32m_duron_1.1ghz_1min_54sec_687ms Verbesserung vorher 0,8Punkte
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...e_32m_sempron_2400_athlon_xp_1min_14sec_374ms Verbesserung vorher 0,5Punkte
* 
wPrime1024M:
*Lippokratis's 1h 41min 7sec 133ms wPrime 1024m run with Pentium 3 800Mhz @ 993MHz
Lippokratis's 9min 45sec 390ms wPrime 1024m run with Core 2 E6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4422MHz Verbesserung vorher 4,5 Punkte
Lippokratis's 4min 48sec 578ms wPrime 1024m run with Core 2 Q6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4453MHz Verbesserung vorher 16,5Punkte
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...024m_sempron_2300_athlon_xp_42min_27sec_359ms
* 
PCMark05:
*Lippokratis's 2374 marks PCMark 2005 run with Pentium 3 866Mhz @ 1042MHz
Lippokratis's 10056 marks PCMark 2005 run with Core 2 E6600 (2.4Ghz) @ 4352MHz
Lippokratis's 2612 marks PCMark 2005 run with Pentium 3 1.0Ghz Coppermine @ 1238MHz
Lippokratis's 3943 marks PCMark 2005 run with Athlon XP 2600+ Thoroughbred @ 2303MHz
Lippokratis's 3453 marks PCMark 2005 run with Athlon XP 2000+ Palomino @ 1872MHz Verbesserung vorher 0,8Punkte
Lippokratis's 3332 marks PCMark 2005 run with Athlon XP 1800+ Palomino @ 1736MHz Verbesserung vorher 0,6Punkte
Lippokratis's 2595 marks PCMark 2005 run with Duron 1.0ghz @ 1268MHz Verbesserung vorher 0,6Punkte
Lippokratis's 2842 marks PCMark 2005 run with Duron 1.2ghz @ 1451MHz Verbesserung vorher 0,6Punkte
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...pcmark_2005_athlon_xp_2000_thorton_3866_marks Verbesserung vorher 1,5Punkte 2. Platz
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...pcmark_2005_athlon_xp_2400_thorton_4205_marks Verbesserung vorher 1,5Punkte 2. Platz
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1020483_lippokratis_pcmark_2005_duron_1.8ghz_3911_marks Verbesserung vorher 1 Punkt 3. Platz
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...pcmark_2005_sempron_2500_athlon_xp_3946_marks Verbesserung vorher 0,8Punkte
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1020821_lippokratis_pcmark_2005_duron_1.1ghz_2681_marks Verbesserung vorher 0,8Punkte
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...pcmark_2005_sempron_2400_athlon_xp_3821_marks Verbesserung vorher 0,6Punkte
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...pcmark_2005_sempron_2300_athlon_xp_3682_marks
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...mark_2005_pentium_3_celeron_566mhz_1859_marks Verbesserung vorher 0,8Punkte
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...mark_2005_pentium_3_celeron_700mhz_1893_marks Verbesserung vorher 0,8Punkte
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1023051_lippokratis_pcmark_2005_pentium_3_800mhz_2225_marks Verbesserung vorher 0,8Punkte
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1023052_lippokratis_pcmark_2005_pentium_3_e_900mhz_2120_marks Verbesserung vorher 0,8Punkte
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...mark_2005_pentium_3_celeron_1.3ghz_2712_marks Verbesserung vorher 0,4Punkte
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1023071_lippokratis_pcmark_2005_pentium_3_1.4ghz_2963_marks Verbesserung vorher 0,8Punkte


Erzielte Gesamtpunkte: 214,1

Erreichte Pokale: 9 Gold, 8 Silber, 10 Bronze
*
Tickets final: 137*


----------



## Icke&Er (30. Mai 2010)

*Ergebnisliste Icke&Er* ​ 

*3DMark01:*

Icke&Er's 13408 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with GeForce 8200 IGP @ 675/1600MHz -> 0,5 HW-points / Platz 10
Icke&Er's 43494 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with 2x GeForce GTX 260 216SP @ 738/1188MHz -> 0,1 HW-Points / Platz 43

*3DMark03:*

Icke&Er's 5122 marks 3Dmark 2003 run with GeForce 8200 IGP @ 680/1600MHz -> 0,1 HW-Points / Platz 10
Icke&Er's 78386 marks 3Dmark 2003 run with 2x GeForce GTX 260 216SP @ 738/1188MHz -> 0,1 HW-Points / Platz 49
Icke&Er's 3586 marks 3Dmark 2003 run with GMA X4500HD (GM45) -> 8,2 HW-Points / Platz 1

*3DMark05:*

Icke&Er's 3148 marks 3Dmark 2005 run with GeForce 8200 IGP @ 680/1600MHz -> 0,2 HW-Points / Platz 10
Icke&Er's 2573 marks 3Dmark 2005 run with GMA X4500HD (GM45) -> 7,4 HW-Points / Platz 1
Icke&Er's 23917 marks 3Dmark 2005 run with 2x GeForce GTX 260 216SP @ 738/1188MHz -> 0,1 HW-Points / Platz 54

*3DMark06:*

Icke&Er's 1595 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with GeForce 8200 IGP @ 680/1600MHz -> 0,3 HW-Points / Platz 9
Icke&Er's 1085 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with GMA X4500HD (GM45) -> 2,7 HW-Points / Platz 2
Icke&Er's 18357 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with 2x GeForce GTX 260 216SP @ 738/1188MHz -> 0,1 HW-Points / Platz 75

*Aquamark:*

Icke&Er's 114349 marks Aquamark run with 3x Radeon HD 3870 @ 850/1251MHz -> 0,5 HW-Points / 0,8 Global-Points / Platz 5
Icke&Er's 55664 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 8200 IGP @ 680/1600MHz -> 4,4 HW-Points / Platz 1 
Icke&Er's 111935 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 9700M GT @ 625/800MHz -> 2,0 HW-Points / Platz 1

*CPU-Z (Validation):*

Icke&Er's 1601.3 mhz CPU-Z run with Core 2 U9400 (1.4Ghz) @ 1601.3MHz -> 1,5 HW-Points / Platz 2

*SuperPi1M:*

Icke&Er's 14sec 274ms SuperPi run with Xeon W3520 @ 1619MHz -> 0,1 HW-Points / Platz 72

*SuperPi32M:* 

Icke&Er's 20min 15sec 164ms SuperPi 32m run with Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3616MHz -> 0,1 HW-Points / Platz 70
Icke&Er's 13min 8sec 257ms SuperPi 32m run with Xeon W3520 @ 1619MHz -> 0,1 HW-Points / Platz 55

*PiFast:*

Icke&Er's 30.59 sec PiFast run with Xeon W3520 @ 2833MHz -> 0,1 HW-Points / Platz 44

*wPrime32M:*

Icke&Er's 9sec 361ms wPrime 32m run with Xeon W3520 @ 2833MHz -> 0,1 HW-Points / Platz 63
Icke&Er's 4sec 386ms wPrime 32m run with Xeon EX E7450 @ 4009MHz -> 2,0 HW-Points / 1,6 Global-Points / Platz 1

*wPrime1024M:*

Icke&Er's 4min 54sec 160ms wPrime 1024m run with Xeon W3520 @ 2833MHz -> 0,1 HW-Points / Platz 49
Icke&Er's 2min 10sec 167ms wPrime 1024m run with Xeon EX E7450 @ 4009MHz -> 2,0 HW-Points / 1,5 Global-Points / Platz 1

*PCMark05:*

Icke&Er's 21166 marks PCMark 2005 run with Xeon W3520 @ 4000MHz -> 0,3 HW-Points / 2,1 Global-Points / Platz 17


Erzielte Gesamtpunkte: 35,4

Erreichte Pokale: 4 Gold, 2 Silber, 1 Bronze
*
Tickets final: 30*


----------



## Professor Frink (30. Mai 2010)

*- xx -*


----------



## Alriin (2. Juni 2010)

*Ergebnisliste von Alriin

3DMark01*:
Geforce GTX 280 - 104404 - 38. Platz / 6,1 Punkte + 13,8 Global Points

*3DMark03:
*Geforce GTX 280 - 75951 - 14. Platz / 9,5 Punkte
*
3DMark05:
*Geforce GTX 280 - 42489 - 3. Platz / 16,7 Punkte
*
3DMark06:
*Geforce GTX 280 - 29551 - 4. Platz / 25,4 Punkte
*
Aquamark:
*Geforce GTX 280 - 389308 - 3. Platz / 15,9 Punkte
*
CPU-Z (Validation):
*Phenom II X4 955 - 15. Platz / 16,6 Punkte
Core 2 Celeron M900 - 5. Platz / 0,6 Punkte*

SuperPi1M:
*Phenom II X4 955 - 11. Platz / 13,3 Punkte
Core 2 Celeron M 900 - 3. Platz / 1,0 Punkte *

SuperPi32M:
*Core 2 Celeron M 900 - 2. Platz / 1,5 Punkte*

PiFast:
*Phenom II X4 955 - 5. Platz / 5,0 Punkte
Core 2 Celeron M 900 - 3. Platz / 1,0 Punkte
*
wPrime32M:
*Phenom II X4 955 - 2. Platz / 17,6 Punkte
Core 2 Celeron M 900 - 2. Platz / 1,5 Punkte
* 
wPrime1024M:
*Phenom II X4 955 - 2. Platz / 10,4 Punkte
Core 2 Celeron M 900 - 2. Platz / 1,5 Punkte
* 
PCMark05:
*Core 2 Celeron M 900 - 1. Platz / 2 Punkte

Erzielte Gesamtpunkte: 159,4

Erreichte Pokale: 1 Gold, 5 Silber, 4 Bronze
*
Tickets final: 78*

Ergebnisse Alriin


----------



## theLamer (5. Juni 2010)

*- xx -*


----------



## -Masterchief- (9. Juni 2010)

*- xx -*


----------



## WICEGeneral (10. Juni 2010)

*- xx -*


----------



## oksboht (11. Juni 2010)

*- xx -*


----------



## multimolti (11. Juni 2010)

*- xx -*


----------



## Barisan (12. Juni 2010)

*- xx -*


----------



## icecold (13. Juni 2010)

*- xx -*


----------



## anselm (13. Juni 2010)

*Ergebnisliste von BenchBruno:

3DMark01*:
BenchBruno's 5643 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with GeForce FX 5200 SE @ 320/225MHz

*3DMark03:
*BenchBruno's 1279 marks 3Dmark 2003 run with GeForce FX 5200 SE @ 320/225MHz*

3DMark05:
*BenchBruno's 321 marks 3Dmark 2005 run with GeForce FX 5200 SE @ 315/223MHz*

3DMark06:
*BenchBruno's 99 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with GeForce FX 5200 SE @ 315/223MHz
*
Aquamark:
*BenchBruno's 10944 marks Aquamark run with GeForce FX 5200 SE @ 320/230MHz
*
CPU-Z (Validation):
*BenchBruno's 1708.4 mhz CPU-Z run with Athlon 1000Mhz (Fsb 133) @ 1708.4MHz*  Verbesserung vorher 0,8p
*BenchBruno's 2433.55 mhz CPU-Z run with Geode NX-1750+ @ 2433.6MHz
BenchBruno's 2653.4 mhz CPU-Z run with Geode NX-2000+ @ 2653.4MHz
BenchBruno's 2610.2 mhz CPU-Z run with Geode NX-1500+ @ 2610MHz
BenchBruno's 1666.8 mhz CPU-Z run with Athlon 1100Mhz @ 1666.8MHz
BenchBruno's 2104.86 mhz CPU-Z run with Athlon XP 1600+ Palomino @ 2104.9MHz
BenchBruno's 1527.52 mhz CPU-Z run with Athlon 1133Mhz @ 1527.5MHz
BenchBruno's 2001.91 mhz CPU-Z run with Athlon MP 1900+ @ 2001.9MHz
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1026808_benchbruno_cpu_z_pentium_3_e_700mhz_1091.4_mhz

*SuperPi1M:
*BenchBruno's 45sec 547ms SuperPi run with Geode NX-1750+ @ 2345MHz
BenchBruno's 41sec 78ms SuperPi run with Geode NX-1500+ @ 2515MHz
BenchBruno's 44sec 500ms SuperPi run with Geode NX-2000+ @ 2435MHz
BenchBruno's 1min 8sec 328ms SuperPi run with Athlon  1100Mhz @ 1533MHz
BenchBruno's 50sec 469ms SuperPi run with Athlon XP 1600+ Palomino @ 1993MHz
BenchBruno's 41sec 281ms SuperPi run with Athlon XP 2200+ Thoroughbred @ 2603MHz
BenchBruno's 54sec 47ms SuperPi run with Athlon MP 1900+ @ 1942MHz
 
* SuperPi32M:
*BenchBruno's 1h 5min 41sec 94ms SuperPi 32m run with Athlon 1000Mhz (Fsb 133) @ 1591MHz
BenchBruno's 39min 4sec 782ms SuperPi 32m run with Geode NX-1750+ @ 2339MHz
BenchBruno's 1min 10sec 672ms wPrime 32m run with Geode NX-1500+ @ 2496MHz 
BenchBruno's 38min 58sec 799ms SuperPi 32m run with Geode NX-2000+ @ 2507MHz
BenchBruno's 1h 10min 30sec 594ms SuperPi 32m run with Athlon 1100Mhz @ 1490MHz
BenchBruno's 47min 46sec 766ms SuperPi 32m run with Athlon MP 1900+ @ 1901MHz

* PiFast:
*BenchBruno's 65.22 sec PiFast run with Geode NX-1750+ @ 2303MHz
BenchBruno's 59.14 sec PiFast run with Geode NX-1500+ @ 2505MHz
BenchBruno's 63.44 sec PiFast run with Geode NX-2000+ @ 2435MHz
BenchBruno's 98.7 sec PiFast run with Athlon 1100Mhz @ 1521MHz
BenchBruno's 71.98 sec PiFast run with Athlon XP 1600+ Palomino @ 1977MHz
BenchBruno's 60.13 sec PiFast run with Athlon XP 2200+ Thoroughbred @ 2573MHz *Verbesserung vorher 1,3p*
BenchBruno's 76.39 sec PiFast run with Athlon MP 1900+ @ 1927MHz
 
* wPrime32M:
*BenchBruno's 1min 47sec 797ms wPrime 32m run with Athlon 1000Mhz (Fsb 133) @ 1591MHz* Verbesserung vorher 0,8p
*BenchBruno's 1min 16sec 438ms wPrime 32m run with Geode NX-1750+ @ 2303MHz
BenchBruno's 1min 10sec 672ms wPrime 32m run with Geode NX-1500+ @ 2496MHz
BenchBruno's 1min 12sec 204ms wPrime 32m run with Geode NX-2000+ @ 2435MHz
BenchBruno's 1min 53sec 859ms wPrime 32m run with Athlon 1100Mhz @ 1549MHz
BenchBruno's 1min 28sec 453ms wPrime 32m run with Athlon XP 1600+ Palomino @ 1993MHz
BenchBruno's 1min 28sec 735ms wPrime 32m run with Athlon MP 1900+ @ 1978MHz
http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...prime_32m_pentium_3_e_700mhz_3min_11sec_545ms
* 
wPrime1024M:
*BenchBruno's 39min 55sec 812ms wPrime 1024m run with Geode NX-1750+ @ 2354MHz
BenchBruno's 59min 10sec 719ms wPrime 1024m run with Athlon 1000Mhz (Fsb 133) @ 1584MHz
BenchBruno's 40min 8sec 531ms wPrime 1024m run with Geode NX-1500+ @ 2349MHz
BenchBruno's 37min 29sec 922ms wPrime 1024m run with Geode NX-2000+ @ 2507MHz
BenchBruno's 1h 2min 5sec 328ms wPrime 1024m run with Athlon 1100Mhz @ 1504MHz
BenchBruno's 49min 32sec 281ms wPrime 1024m run with Athlon MP 1900+ @ 1901MHz
* 
PCMark05:
*BenchBruno's 1786 marks PCMark 2005 run with Geode NX-1750+ @ 1804MHz
BenchBruno's 2728 marks PCMark 2005 run with Athlon XP 1600+ Palomino @ 1934MHz
BenchBruno's 2978 marks PCMark 2005 run with Geode NX-2000+ @ 2339MHz
BenchBruno's 3055 marks PCMark 2005 run with Geode NX-1500+ @ 2386MHz
BenchBruno's 2648 marks PCMark 2005 run with Athlon MP 1900+ @ 1902MHz


Erzielte Gesamtpunkte: 92,9

Erreichte Pokale: 25 Gold, 13 Silber, 4 Bronze
*
Tickets final: 142*


----------



## Chicago (16. Juni 2010)

*Ergebnisliste von Chicago

 3DMark01*:
Chicago's 20700 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with GeForce FX 5750 PCX @ 594/351MHz 0,4P
Chicago's 31950 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with GeForce 7600 GS DDR2 @ 555/493MHz 0,1P
Chicago's 49061 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 640 Mb @ 675/999MHz 0,1P

*3DMark03:
*Chicago's 4663 marks 3Dmark 2003 run with GeForce FX 5750 PCX @ 594/351MHz 1,0P (3. Platz)
* 
3DMark05:
*Chicago's 957 marks 3Dmark 2005 run with GeForce FX 5750 PCX @ 594/351MHz 1,0P (3.Platz)
Chicago's 5882 marks 3Dmark 2005 run with GeForce 7600 GS DDR2 @ 552/493MHz 0,5P
* 
3DMark06:
*Chicago's 287 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with GeForce FX 5750 PCX @ 594/351MHz 1,5P (2. Platz)
Chicago's 3092 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with GeForce 7600 GS DDR2 @ 552/493MHz 0,1P
* 
Aquamark:
*Chicago's 42834 marks Aquamark run with GeForce FX 5750 PCX @ 594/351MHz 1,5P (2.Platz)
Chicago's 90679 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 7600 GS DDR2 @ 562/493MHz 0,1P

*CPU-Z (Validation):
*Chicago's 3221.96 mhz CPU-Z run with Athlon 64 3700+ San Diego @ 3222MHz 1,6P
Chicago's 2717.14 mhz CPU-Z run with Athlon 64 3200+ Winchester @ 2717.1MHz 0,1P

*SuperPi1M:
*Chicago's 30sec 156ms SuperPi run with Athlon 64 3700+ San Diego @ 3005.6MHz 0,1P
Chicago's 34sec 703ms SuperPi run with Athlon 64 3200+ Winchester @ 2618.6MHz 0,1P
* 
SuperPi32M:
*Chicago's 31min 12sec 141ms SuperPi 32m run with Athlon 64 3200+ Winchester @ 2580.9MHz 0,1P
* 
PiFast:
*Chicago's 43.95 sec PiFast run with Athlon 64 3700+ San Diego @ 2938.9MHz 0,1P
Chicago's 48.97 sec PiFast run with Athlon 64 3200+ Winchester @ 2596.1MHz 0,1P
* 
wPrime32M:
*Chicago's 56sec 171ms wPrime 32m run with Athlon 64 3700+ San Diego @ 3050.1MHz 0,3P +0,1P
Chicago's 1min 0sec 297ms wPrime 32m run with Athlon 64 3200+ Winchester @ 2686.7MHz 0,8P

* wPrime1024M:
*Chicago's 30min 14sec 234ms wPrime 1024m run with Athlon 64 3700+ San Diego @ 3027.4MHz 0,8P +0,1P
Chicago's 33min 2sec 140ms wPrime 1024m run with Athlon 64 3200+ Winchester @ 2656.6MHz 1,0P (3Platz)
* 
PCMark05:
*Chicago's 4067 marks PCMark 2005 run with Athlon 64 3200+ Winchester @ 2581MHz 0,5P

Erzielte Gesamtpunkte: 11,9

Erreichte Pokale: 0 Gold, 2 Silber, 3 Bronze
*
Tickets final: 14*


----------



## Nachtelf (19. Juni 2010)

*Ergebnisliste von Nachtelf

3DMark01*:
*3Dmark 2001* - *49243 marks* - Nachtelf (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Radeon HD 5770 @938/1369MHz) 0.1
*3Dmark 2001* - *36735 marks* - Nachtelf (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Radeon HD 4870 @800/1000MHz) 0.1


*3DMark03:
**3Dmark 2003* - *62851 marks* - Nachtelf  (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Radeon HD 4870 @875/1020MHz) 4.5
*3Dmark 2003* - *54143 marks* - Nachtelf  (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Radeon HD 5770 @1000/1405MHz) 0.1
* 
3DMark05:
**3Dmark 2005* - *22628 marks* - Nachtelf  (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Radeon HD 5770 @875/1300MHz) 0.1
*3Dmark 2005* - *25480 marks* - Nachtelf  (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Radeon HD 4870 @862/1005MHz) 0.1

*3DMark06:
**3Dmark 2006* - *14856 marks* - Nachtelf (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Radeon HD 4870 @846/1003MHz) 0.1
*3Dmark 2006* - *17685 marks* - Nachtelf  (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Radeon HD 5770 @938/1369MHz) 0.1

* Aquamark:
**Aquamark* - *137134 marks* - Nachtelf (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Radeon HD 5770 @938/1369MHz) 0.1
*Aquamark* - *127310 marks* - Nachtelf  (PC Games Hardware) - (Ati Radeon HD 4870 @882/1003MHz) 0.1

*CPU-Z  (Validation):
**CPU-Z* - *4085.1 mhz* - Nachtelf (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD Athlon II X2 255 @4085.1MHz) 0.8
*CPU-Z* - *3647.97 mhz* - Nachtelf (PC  Games Hardware) - (AMD Athlon 64 5200+ X2 Brisbane @3648MHz) 4.0
*CPU-Z* - *4021 mhz* - Nachtelf (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD Phenom II X4 940 @4021MHz) 0.1

*SuperPi1M:
**SuperPi* - *17sec 510ms* - Nachtelf (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD Phenom II X4 940 @3931MHz) 0.1
*SuperPi* - *19sec 781ms* - Nachtelf (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD Athlon II X2 255 @3878MHz) 1.0
*SuperPi* - *24sec 991ms* - Nachtelf  (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD Athlon 64 5200+ X2 Brisbane @3651.1MHz) 4.1

* SuperPi32M:
**SuperPi 32m* - *17min 49sec 117ms* - Nachtelf (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD Athlon II X2 255 @3847MHz) 1.0
*SuperPi 32m* - *18min 53sec 288ms* - Nachtelf (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD Phenom II X4 940 @3815MHz) 0.1
*SuperPi 32m* - *22min 43sec 81ms* -  Nachtelf (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD Athlon 64 5200+ X2 Brisbane  @3568MHz) 1.0

* PiFast:
**PiFast* - *28.11 sec* - Nachtelf (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD Phenom II X4 940 @3931MHz) 0.1
*PiFast* - *32.33 sec* - Nachtelf (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD Athlon II X2 255 @3700MHz) 0.5
*PiFast* - *35.54 sec* - Nachtelf (PC  Games Hardware) - (AMD Athlon 64 5200+ X2 Brisbane @3623.8MHz) 2.7

* wPrime32M:
**wPrime 32m* - *10sec 60ms* - Nachtelf (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD Phenom II X4 940 @3800MHz) 0.1
*wPrime 32m* - *20sec 830ms* - Nachtelf (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD Athlon II X2 255 @3700MHz) 0.6
*wPrime 32m* - *22sec 169ms* - Nachtelf (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD Athlon 64 5200+ X2 Brisbane @3561.8MHz) 6.2

* 
wPrime1024M:
**wPrime 1024m* - *5min 54sec 253ms* - Nachtelf (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD Phenom II X4 940 @3535MHz) 0.1
*wPrime 1024m* - *10min 35sec 321ms* - Nachtelf (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD Athlon II X2 255 @3770MHz) 0.6
*wPrime 1024m* - *12min 1sec 35ms* -  Nachtelf (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD Athlon 64 5200+ X2 Brisbane  @3512MHz) 1.5

* PCMark05:
**PCMark 2005* - *13332 marks* - Nachtelf (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD Phenom II X4 940 @3800MHz) 1.2
*PCMark 2005* - *9443 marks* - Nachtelf (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD Athlon II X2 255 @3700MHz) 1.5
*PCMark 2005* - *8004 marks* - Nachtelf (PC Games Hardware) - (AMD Athlon 64 5200+ X2 Brisbane @3330MHz) 1.0

Erzielte Gesamtpunkte: 33,7

Erreichte Pokale: 1 Gold, 3 Silber, 5 Bronze
*
Tickets final: 27*


----------



## Eiswolf93 (19. Juni 2010)

*Ergebnisliste von Eiswolf93

3DMark01*:
Eiswolf93's 19012 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with GeForce 7300 GS (2 ROPs) @ 648/513MHz  (voeher 0,5 P.)0,5 P.
Eiswolf93's 15978 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with 2x GeForce 7300 GS (2 ROPs) @ 552/351MHz  1 P.
Eiswolf93's 81264 marks 3Dmark 2001 run with Radeon HD 4890 @ 1066/1235MHz 0,1P.
*3DMark03:
*Eiswolf93's 5258 marks 3Dmark 2003 run with 2x GeForce 7300 GS (2 ROPs) @ 552/351MHz 1.P
Eiswolf93's 52823 marks 3Dmark 2003 run with GeForce  9800 GTX+ @ 842/1242MHz0,4P.*
*Eiswolf93's 76065 marks 3Dmark 2003 run with Radeon HD 4890 @ 1050/1225MHz 3,1 P.
* 3DMark05:
*Eiswolf93's 2958 marks 3Dmark 2005 run with GeForce 7300 GS (2 ROPs) @ 648/513MHz(vorher 0,4P.) 0,4P.
Eiswolf93's 2860 marks 3Dmark 2005 run with 2x GeForce 7300 GS (2 ROPs) @ 552/351MHz 1 P.
Eiswolf93's 29038 marks 3Dmark 2005 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb @ 783/1134MHz(vorher 1,6P.) 2,7 P.
Eiswolf93's 27491 marks 3Dmark 2005 run with GeForce 9800 GTX+ @ 842/1242MHz  0,1P.
Eiswolf93's 29230 marks 3Dmark 2005 run with Radeon HD 4890 @ 1066/1235MHz 0,1P.
*3DMark06:
*Eiswolf93's 1476 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with 2x GeForce 7300 GS (2 ROPs) @ 552/351MHz  1 P.
Eiswolf93's 18140 marks 3Dmark 2006 run with GeForce 8800 GTS 512 Mb @ 799/1134MHz  11,5 P.
* Aquamark:
*Eiswolf93's 51690 marks Aquamark run with GeForce 7300 GS (2 ROPs) @ 648/500MHz(vorher 0,5P.) 0,3 P.
Eiswolf93's 62924 marks Aquamark run with 2x GeForce 7300 GS (2 ROPs) @ 552/351MHz 1P.
Eiswolf93's 246124 marks Aquamark run with Radeon HD 4890 @ 1066/1235MHz 0,1P.
*CPU-Z (Validation):
*Eiswolf93's 2500.2 mhz CPU-Z run with Core 2 E5200 (2.5Ghz) @ 2500.2MHz 0,1P.
Eiswolf93's 3057.1 mhz CPU-Z run with Celeron s478 345 @ 3057.1MHz 0,5P.
*SuperPi1M:
*Eiswolf93's 24sec 265ms SuperPi run with Core 2 E5200 (2.5Ghz) @ 2375MHz
* SuperPi32M:
*Eiswolf93's 23min 30sec 695ms SuperPi 32m run with Core 2 T7250 (2.0Ghz) @ 2000MHz (vorher 0,4P.) 0,7P.
* PiFast:
*Eiswolf93's 90.81 sec PiFast run with Celeron s478 345 @ 3057.1MHz 0,6P.
* wPrime32M:
*Eiswolf93's 32sec 500ms wPrime 32m run with Core 2 E5200 (2.5Ghz) @ 2500.2MHz 0,1P.
* wPrime1024M:
*Eiswolf93's 16min 39sec 680ms wPrime 1024m run with Core 2 E5200 (2.5Ghz) @ 2500.2MHz 0,1P.
* PCMark05:
*Eiswolf93's 1600 marks PCMark 2005 run with Celeron s478 345 @ 3057.1MHz 0,8 P.

Erzielte Gesamtpunkte: 25,8

Erreichte Pokale: 0 Gold, 0 Silber, 6 Bronze
*
Tickets final: 26*


----------



## Joker (20. Juni 2010)

Ergebnisliste von Joker

3DMark01:
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1026572_joker_3dmark_2001_geforce_8800_gts_320_mb_73470_marks   6,6P
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1026564_joker_3dmark_2001_radeon_x1950_pro_512mb_54524_marks    1,4P
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1026576_joker_3dmark_2001_radeon_hd_3450_21026_marks                 0,6P

3DMark03:
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1026570_joker_3dmark_2003_geforce_8800_gts_320_mb_41614_marks   5,7P
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1026565_joker_3dmark_2003_radeon_x1950_pro_512mb_21743_marks    1,8P

3DMark05:
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1026567_joker_3dmark_2005_geforce_8800_gts_320_mb_22268_marks   5,6P

3DMark06:
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1026682_joker_3dmark_2006_geforce_8800_gts_320_mb_12750_marks   4,5P

Aquamark:
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1026569_joker_aquamark_geforce_8800_gts_320_mb_237188_marks      2,9P

CPU-Z (Validation):
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1026700_joker_cpu_z_phenom_ii_x6_1055t_3948_mhz                         0,1P

SuperPi1M:
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1026690_joker_superpi_phenom_ii_x6_1055t_17sec_660ms                   0,1P

SuperPi32M:
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1026694_joker_superpi_32m_phenom_ii_x6_1055t_18min_44sec_403ms   0,1P

PiFast:
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1026698_joker_pifast_phenom_ii_x6_1055t_29.98_sec                          0,1P

wPrime32M:
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1026688_joker_wprime_32m_phenom_ii_x6_1055t_6sec_801ms               0,1P + 1,1 (Global/Teampunkte)

wPrime1024M:
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1026689_joker_wprime_1024m_phenom_ii_x6_1055t_3min_36sec_607ms   0,1P + 1,2 (Global/Teampunkte)

PCMark05:
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1026686_joker_pcmark_2005_phenom_ii_x6_1055t_11910_marks              0,5P + 1,4 (Global/Teampunkte)

Erzielte Gesamtpunkte: 33,7

Erreichte Pokale: 0 Gold, 0 Silber, 0 Bronze
*
Tickets final: 13*


----------



## Agr9550 (22. Juni 2010)

*- xx -*


----------



## SchnickNick (7. Juli 2010)

*- xx -*http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1018308_schnicknick_cpu_z_core_2_t5800_2ghz_2000.25_mhz


----------



## der8auer (12. Juli 2010)

Hiermit schließe ich den Wettbewerb!


----------

